# Dominus Review in Progress



## bigcat1969 (Oct 12, 2017)

And I'm finally done with the review. It is a very good VI and frankly really fun.
Note that this review copy was received for free, however I'll be just as picky and grumpy as I am with anything else. Unfortunately for the grump in me, Dominus is a superb orchestra and one of the best virtual instruments I've heard. If you need / want a Latin choir give Dominus a look, but be warned if you look too close, you will probably buy.

Dominus - Review

The Legato

The Samples

The Word Builder


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 18, 2017)

I ramble a bit but have a good time trying to figure out what you need to make a good choral word builder especially when you want to sing Gloria. I may also have offended Italians be suggesting they like Gelato. My apologies. 

Legato, Timing and Volume.


----------



## paoling (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello Joe, thank you for your lovely insight, it's lovely. One thing, if I'm right you do Gloria by separating the syllables. One syllable for each keyswitch? Because you'll get much smoother results by simply making a Gloria word in one keyswitch.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 18, 2017)

I might not have been clear enough there. I used Gloria all on one keyswitch as you suggest. I edited the review slightly to make sure I got this across. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## paoling (Oct 18, 2017)

Oh, sorry! I got confused


----------



## Iskra (Oct 27, 2017)

@Bigcat, so far a wonderful and insightful review! I enjoyed the reading very much


----------



## paoling (Oct 27, 2017)

Iskra said:


> @Bigcat, so far a wonderful and insightful review! I enjoyed the reading very much


Yes we could just ditch the manual and point customers to his wonderful reviews


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks Iskra. That means a lot.

There is a manual? Now you tell me.  Thanks for the kind words.

I don't know how you pros do it, Paolo. I put in I dunno 5 or 6 hours today trying to make things smaller with nki compression and pointing instruments to the right directory, adding convo reverb to a little orchestra while not messing up the colors on the little keyboard. Copy and paste, save new scripts and then adding some WIPs scripts to stuff plus a new small piccolo and man I'm fried. You guys go night and day on your scripts and editing 20,000 samples... Crazy way to make a living.


----------



## paoling (Oct 28, 2017)

There are little shortcuts, tools and some people to help this stuff to come alive. Actually Dominus was edited in less than a month. The most time consuming part was doing a kind of table to let the library pickup the syllables from a pool of sampled words. We had to manually identify the syllables contained in 2600 samples: more than 10000 handwritten values (with the help of some macros).


----------



## bigcat1969 (Nov 1, 2017)

In my own quirky way I've finished up the review. The long and the short, get it, play it and enjoy it.

Dominus - Review


----------

